# Why I will never use Axiolabs again



## JCBourne (Feb 21, 2011)

I posted a thread a few weeks ago asking why my gear was so cloudy. Turns out from many responses the gear had crashed. Also there were cheap home-made labels on them as this was a "test" batch. Being the smart guy I'am I never used it and guess what, I'm glad I didn't.

I also got a batch of Test U, again home-made label I'm assuming was a first run at the batch. I looked at it tonight, one vial is clear and looks good, the other is hard as a rock. Yes, it was liquid, and now it will not move.

That scares the shit out of me, knowing that could have been inside my body. If the labels weren't so cheap I may have used it.

Just a heads up, I will NEVER purchase axio gear again because of this. Show's they don't do the research before making these batches, who knows about others.

The only other sponsor I've dealt with was WP. I got the gear around the same time as the axio gear and it has stayed good. I just started the B.D. Dbol, hoping to have great results from it as most people do.

Goes to show that "you get what you pay for"

Anyone wanting pictures, I will gladly post them up.


----------



## pask3r (Feb 21, 2011)

Bro, I was on there Dbol for 4 weeks and have been suffering chest pains ever since.

It's tapering down but mannn, their dbol hurt the shit out of my chest.

No pain with GP whatsoever.

Also, ran their anavar. I felt and looked like a sick dying child the entire time.

Threw out nearly 200 Axio dbols, and 400 Axio Winny orals.

F*ck that.

I did like their blends though, had some good results with them, and felt great.


----------



## stronger4ever (Feb 22, 2011)

LOL well even if you wanted more axio, its very hard to get any at the moment.


----------



## ROID (Feb 22, 2011)

it sounds to me that a rep wanted to make some money on the side.

I don't buy the "test" vial thing


----------



## TGB1987 (Feb 22, 2011)

I would never use a tester batch of anything.  Why take a chance on your health.  Using UGLs in general is risky.  Who knows what that would of done if you tried it out.  Smart move not using that shit.  If you are going to use UGLs try to use a company that looks presentable and has good reviews that you feel like you could trust.  There is only one UGL that I will use otherwise its HG for me.


----------



## Roughneck_91 (Feb 22, 2011)

Good judgement bro... you dodged a bullet... have a beer tonight for me


----------



## D-Lats (Feb 22, 2011)

That sucks bro hard to throw gear away but I think you made a good choice! Good luck!


----------



## Diesel618 (Feb 22, 2011)

I'm having as good of luck as I could have hoped for with testaplex E250. Are you sure you got it from a reputable axio dealer?


----------



## xad (Feb 22, 2011)

Glad to hear your chest pains are leaving, might want to stop by your local Fire Dept, have a 12 lead strip run that you can keep for later comaparison in case anything comes of it.


----------



## Del1964 (Feb 22, 2011)

pask3r said:


> Bro, I was on there Dbol for 4 weeks and have been suffering chest pains ever since.
> 
> It's tapering down but mannn, their dbol hurt the shit out of my chest.
> 
> ...



Their (axiolabs) d-bol also made me and 2 other guys that tried the same batch have chest pains and "feel very strange"....I never took any more of it.  But every thing else I got from them was A+


----------



## XYZ (Feb 22, 2011)

Better safe than sorry.


----------



## JCBourne (Feb 22, 2011)

TGB1987 said:


> I would never use a tester batch of anything.  Why take a chance on your health.



I didn't know it was a tester, or if it was. I assumed when I would get it that it would be labeled correctly and look legit.

However when I did get these vials, they have cheap labels (home-made) and even one had axio spelled wrong.

By the time I got them, the sponsor had been shut down. (Yes a sponsor on this forum) So there was no way to ask WTF is up.

I still can't believe that one of the vials is completely solid. Like a rock.

Anyone want pics?!


----------



## JCBourne (Feb 22, 2011)

Diesel618 said:


> I'm having as good of luck as I could have hoped for with testaplex E250. Are you sure you got it from a reputable axio dealer?



I got it from a past sponsor on here (Who was taken off these forums), at the time a huge "reputable" dealer. Fuck that. Never again.


----------



## neverlift702 (Feb 22, 2011)

I got some cloudy bottles of their test e laying around somewhere. I was far to scared to use it so I tossed it in a drawer. Throw some pictures up and I'll see if my labels are the same.


----------



## JCBourne (Feb 22, 2011)

Here is a pic. I peeled back the "label" to show you how bad this is. The exp date was 2013, I have another vial of this same stuff that looks normal, however there is no way in hell I will put in into my body.

They even spelled "axiiolabs" and this gear CAME from a past sponsor who was kicked off. Note is SOLID and HARD. Not a liquid.








I'm sticking to world pharmas gear from now on. A least he's honest and doesn't send you stuff with home-made labels. Plus his is high grade and I've yet to hear someone say the dbol gave them "chest pain" like 2 guys have already so far. Talk about some scary stuff.


----------



## Woodrow1 (Feb 23, 2011)

lol honest? yeah..


----------



## juicebox0017 (Feb 23, 2011)

The bca is all fucked up in ur bottle. They baked that shit in their oven and slapped a sticker on the bottle. Put that shit on a golf tee and send it out. Haven't tried WP but I'm gonna try em out from reading this.


----------



## Vibrant (Feb 23, 2011)

Wasn't axio busted along with genx?


----------



## juicebox0017 (Feb 23, 2011)

Ya they were. But some people are passing off bunk shit so be careful. WP seems to be the way to go


----------



## JCBourne (Feb 23, 2011)

Let me say this again....

These vials were sent BY a sponsor on here WHO was kicked off PRE-genx/axio bust.


----------



## prop01 (Feb 23, 2011)

Diesel618 said:


> I'm having as good of luck as I could have hoped for with testaplex E250. Are you sure you got it from a reputable axio dealer?


 
I have used the same with good results .


----------



## prop01 (Feb 23, 2011)

GymRat707 said:


> Here is a pic. I peeled back the "label" to show you how bad this is. The exp date was 2013, I have another vial of this same stuff that looks normal, however there is no way in hell I will put in into my body.
> 
> They even spelled "axiiolabs" and this gear CAME from a past sponsor who was kicked off. Note is SOLID and HARD. Not a liquid.
> 
> ...


 
Hard to say with the label pulled off , but I have about six vials around and Axio is spelled Axio . What is in your vial , from the picture does not look good at all . Nothing like mine . I do not think that is Axio labs . IMO


----------



## prop01 (Feb 23, 2011)

Vibrant said:


> Wasn't axio busted along with genx?


 
Does anyone really know the answer ? Genx claims they were not busted .


----------



## JCBourne (Feb 23, 2011)

prop01 said:


> Hard to say with the label pulled off , but I have about six vials around and Axio is spelled Axio . What is in your vial , from the picture does not look good at all . Nothing like mine . I do not think that is Axio labs . IMO



I don't know how many times I have to say this....

This was shipped FROM genx, and FROM a sponsor on this forum.  I wasn't expecting this when I got it, but this is how it came (minus the label ripped back) It was a home-made, shitty looking label. Before I could ask what the hell they were gone.


----------



## persianprince23 (Feb 23, 2011)

towards the end of there existence i had some similiar incidents with label and not getting batch numbers and even got a vial with no label so doesnt suprise me


----------



## stronger4ever (Feb 23, 2011)

GymRat707 said:


> I don't know how many times I have to say this....
> 
> This was shipped FROM genx, and FROM a sponsor on this forum.  I wasn't expecting this when I got it, but this is how it came (minus the label ripped back) It was a home-made, shitty looking label. Before I could ask what the hell they were gone.



Was this shipped after the site was shut down?


----------



## JCBourne (Feb 23, 2011)

stronger4ever said:


> Was this shipped after the site was shut down?



Yeah


----------



## stronger4ever (Feb 24, 2011)

From china? they probably just tried to send whatever they had left. Probably some old shit.


----------



## Del1964 (Feb 24, 2011)

stronger4ever said:


> from china? They probably just tried to send whatever they had left. Probably some old shit.


bingo


----------



## JCBourne (Feb 24, 2011)

stronger4ever said:


> From china? they probably just tried to send whatever they had left. Probably some old shit.



Man, these were sent FROM genx. Weather they were old or not, that is horrible service.


----------



## Woodrow1 (Feb 24, 2011)

Sounds like you got jipped with some crap that someone had laying around.  

But, I sure as shit wouldnt spend 5 times the amount of money on test that is faked FDA approved and just another UGL.  Hell, i've seen some jacked up pictures of their oils with crap all in em.

Axio was a proven company with hundreds of thousands of happy customers that im sure didnt have much problems with their gear.  I'm sure they wouldn't have had so many customers if it was like that.

IMO Naps & euroking are the way to go right now.


----------



## JCBourne (Feb 24, 2011)

Again, this was SENT by GENX! Holy shit, some of you cannot read worth shit. 

If GENX ever comes back, i'll tell them to send me some new gear for the shit they sent me.

And I agree there is cheaper sponsors with what i've read good gear, just showing you how GENX treated me.


----------



## Woodrow1 (Feb 24, 2011)

i can read just fine.  It still looks like you got jipped with some shit that was laying around.

Never said it wasnt genx ....you should take your own advice and fucking read.... (edited out the name calling...im not that much of a dickhead)


----------



## JCBourne (Feb 24, 2011)

No speak English


----------



## Woodrow1 (Feb 24, 2011)

obviously


----------



## ROID (Feb 25, 2011)

who was the rep ?

DoubleWide ?


----------



## SFW (Feb 25, 2011)

shit happens. 1 vial? i wouldnt cry about it.


----------



## cboozer22 (Feb 25, 2011)

ya they used to be good i got any order in nov for there dbol and test e there dbol i ran 50mg and it was no good there test e was alright now back to however said why use UG gear well because alot of UG gear is better the HG hear and HG gear is faked all the time and i use sciorxx right now and there ug gear is better the most any HG gear -+


----------



## BigBird (Feb 25, 2011)

The only Axio product I've tried is the Axio Turanoplex I'm currently on.  Ordered in November from a popular but now defunct ex-sponsor.  

Their T-bol is definately on point.  Good stuff.


----------



## JCBourne (Feb 25, 2011)

Mr. Fantastico said:


> shit happens. 1 vial? i wouldnt cry about it.



2 vials actually. I'm not crying about it. I just think it's horrible service to send out a product when you don't know if it will hold up.


----------



## cboozer22 (Mar 2, 2011)

all i know is i ran there dbol and it sucked worst i had gained very little there test E was alright but overall worst gear i have run as far as UGs go man however said HG is the way to go is dead wrong just because it has the HG doesnt mean it cant be fake or put other shit in it bro


----------



## TwisT (Mar 2, 2011)

Funny, the dbol was some of the best I've ever used.

-T



cboozer22 said:


> all i know is i ran there dbol and it sucked worst i had gained very little there test E was alright but overall worst gear i have run as far as UGs go man however said HG is the way to go is dead wrong just because it has the HG doesnt mean it cant be fake or put other shit in it bro


----------



## JCBourne (Mar 2, 2011)

Make some research test and dbol Twist, LOL. Then it can be legal to buy.


----------



## TwisT (Mar 3, 2011)

GymRat707 said:


> Make some research test and dbol Twist, LOL. Then it can be legal to buy.



 I wish! Id make MILLIONS!!!!!

-T


----------

